# Display Cases/Shelving that is Decorative to show off your collection and accessible.



## doctordun (Apr 19, 2021)

I would like to see what some of you have come up with for display cases/shelving that is decorative and accessible. I see them here and there in the posts, but perhaps a place to show your collections.
My collection spans about 40 lights from Malkoff, to HDS and Surefire and more. I actually have daily carries in each brand and would like an elegant method to display and make them accessible, even if it is an off the shelf product.


Perhaps we could use this thread as a place for this. Or not.


I just wanted to see your solutions and get ideas for something for me.


----------



## doctordun (Apr 19, 2021)

I would like to see what some of you have come up with for display cases/shelving that is decorative and accessible. I see them here and there in the posts, but perhaps a place to show your collections.
My collection spans about 40 lights from Malkoff, to HDS and Surefire and more. I actually have daily carries in each brand and would like an elegant method to display and make them accessible, even if it is an off the shelf product.


Perhaps we could use this thread as a place for this. Or not.


I just wanted to see your solutions and get ideas for something for me.


----------



## troutpool (Apr 20, 2021)

Here is a thread from the past to get you started: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?189903-How-do-you-display-your-collection

I keep the majority of my lights on two bookshelves in my study. One shelf has the lights I carry or use fairly regularly, the other holds the lights I rarely use at all but still enjoy having in my collection. I keep them fairly neat but not in any rigid order. They are all visible and easy to reach. I have used this informal system for years and find it perfectly satisfactory.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 20, 2021)

Wow that thread is 6 years old. Guess this topic does not come up very often.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Apr 20, 2021)

But some time ago someone was showing here some very cool self made wooden "HDS presenters". I do not remember who did this HDS presenters. Should be somewhere in the big HDS thread. I liked this different wooden solutions for 1-3 (if I remember correctly) HDS lights.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 20, 2021)

If I remember correctly, which would be a first, it was RCS1300 who had made some cool stands out of wood for HDS.


----------



## Stoneking (Apr 20, 2021)

This is my setup. Not all my lights but most of them. 
When this all started I couldn’t stand having a light that just sat on a shelf. Now I have disposable income and I don’t mind it one bit.
No lights for my Zieba Clips yet, someday.
Focus Works EDC sells a nice stand, just ordered one.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 20, 2021)

Not sure we need a separate thread for this same topic in multiple subforums :shakehead

OP, where would you like these merged and moved ? General ? Flashlight Collecting ? Somewhere else ?


----------



## Owen (Apr 20, 2021)

Since I only maintain a small selection of users, it's rare for more than 3 of them to actually be in there at any given time, but I've got a nice barrister bookcase in my bedroom with a bunch of first edition hardbacks from Dean Koontz and Bernard Cornwell. The top shelf just has a handful of decades old collectibles and keepsakes, and plenty of extra floor space.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 20, 2021)

We’re you airborne sir?


----------



## Owen (Apr 20, 2021)

With a capital "A"!


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 20, 2021)

Nothing like it huh?👍🏻


----------



## archimedes (Apr 21, 2021)

Ok, since the last thread with this topic was in Flashlight Collecting, I've merge-moved these over there.


----------

